# 034 av



## robbiet87

Hi,
I have never modded a saw in my life!!!! I was wondering what little things can You do to pep up the 034, but not damage it or cut its life short in any way? I'm not even sure if it's possible, but I was just wondering. Thanks for any help


----------



## Streblerm

You can put an 034 super or 036 top end on your saw. You'd be looking at a 20% displacement increase. I think this may require either a spacer for the muffler if you want to keep the 034 muffler or replace with the 036 muffler.


----------



## Brushwacker

Open the muffler up or add another outlet to about 80% the size of the exhaust port, fine tune the carb afterward and keep the air filter clean as possible. I usually start with a clean air filter, then pop the cover off the air filter when refueling and tap off the excess to keep it from clogging. Use premium fuel with good oil and it should keep running very good and strong. I have run several both the 034 + super-36 versions and everyone has been fairly fast, running strong chainsaws, and very reliable. Never have run the larger displacement alongside the original 034 but have run a couple o34's later down the road after running o34 supers and haven't noticed the differance. Both run a 20" 3/8's bar with plenty of umph and speed to me.
I am not a saw builder so I can't tell you specifically more then that. I bought an 026, first attempt woods ported as far as I know, and it winds out pretty good with I believe a bit more power then stock but it still doesen't feel close to an 034 to me. It also is reluctant to start cold, don't know if porting had anything to do with it for sure, but I think so. It usually takes 10 to 20+ pulls to start it cold so I don't use it much. For some reason it feels to vibrate less then other 026's I run though.
When replacing the piston in my 044 last summer I filed with hand files and emory cloth the intake and exhaust ports. I didnt take much off and I polished the exhaust port very smooth . Originally with 135lbs of compression this 044 didn't feel much stonger then any 034 I had run, but afterward it rips. My friend has a fairly new broke in stock 372 and when he run the 044 he said he thought it was close to it and it feels to me it is also (maybe someday soon we'll see,but since Ive been bringing my o44 out, he has been leaving his 372 at home). Before it didn't feel close. I am not sure if my gains were more from the new espian piston and rings or if my filing and polishing played more into it.


----------



## masculator

Brushwacker said:


> Open the muffler up or add another outlet to about 80% the size of the exhaust port, fine tune the carb afterward and keep the air filter clean as possible. I usually start with a clean air filter, then pop the cover off the air filter when refueling and tap off the excess to keep it from clogging. Use premium fuel with good oil and it should keep running very good and strong. I have run several both the 034 + super-36 versions and everyone has been fairly fast, running strong chainsaws, and very reliable. Never have run the larger displacement alongside the original 034 but have run a couple o34's later down the road after running o34 supers and haven't noticed the differance. Both run a 20" 3/8's bar with plenty of umph and speed to me.
> I am not a saw builder so I can't tell you specifically more then that. I bought an 026, first attempt woods ported as far as I know, and it winds out pretty good with I believe a bit more power then stock but it still doesen't feel close to an 034 to me. It also is reluctant to start cold, don't know if porting had anything to do with it for sure, but I think so. It usually takes 10 to 20+ pulls to start it cold so I don't use it much. For some reason it feels to vibrate less then other 026's I run though.
> When replacing the piston in my 044 last summer I filed with hand files and emory cloth the intake and exhaust ports. I didnt take much off and I polished the exhaust port very smooth . Originally with 135lbs of compression this 044 didn't feel much stonger then any 034 I had run, but afterward it rips. My friend has a fairly new broke in stock 372 and when he run the 044 he said he thought it was close to it and it feels to me it is also (maybe someday soon we'll see,but since Ive been bringing my o44 out, he has been leaving his 372 at home). Before it didn't feel close. I am not sure if my gains were more from the new espian piston and rings or if my filing and polishing played more into it.



The 044 should feel as good or better than the 372 bog stock standard. so if it is only feeling as good I would say that the performance gains are basically because the rings are sealing and the port mods have done very little, and if not done right may have actually detuned the saw. 

Back to the 034 though at the end of the day stihl had worked them out fairly well and most mods will only have minor improvements and will at the end of the day sacrifice some of the reliability that they are renowned for. Probably the best mod you could make is as already stated to put the 48 mm jug and piston on the top, and maybe dual port the muffler and remove the baffle.

anyway while on the topic would anyone out there have an 034 crankcase for sale?


----------



## lefturnfreek

I've been running my 034/036 for well over a decade modded and it is in no way backing down so don't be concerned about "shortening" it life. I may not be spinning a chain for my money any more but it does around 50 cord a year from dropping, limbing and finishing lengths. 

It has a 48mm pot and is ported heavily and a modded muffler. I usually run a 7 tooth ring but have 8 and 9 combined with a 16 - 24 in bars for it and it will pull hard but it isn't a 460. I usually replace the spark plug just because once a year and not due to wear or fouling. I have forgotten to do it before and ran one for over 2 years with no issues. The fuel of choice is E free pump premium all the time I've had it along with Opti 2 oil. Zero oil or fuel issue that I can remember. You and any one around you absolutely will need good ear plugs after doing the MM as it barks hard. You will need to trim or cut off the limiters on the carb adjusters depending on how wild you go.

There are only a few things I don't like, it has a tight spot between the bar oil cap and the recoil cover and is hard to get clean before opening and the fact mine is an older front adjuster for the chain tension but till it sends the rod out the case I'm not putting it down.

I have near zero starting issues as it does the usual 2-3 pulls on full choke, it has to do a quick coughing firing, and if your quick flip it off full choke to high idle, if your not it's 1 more pull with just a few seconds of high idling then a few part to full throttle pulls to finish clearing the over fuel from start up. I don't go crazy on the warm up but ya give some pampering for it to last. Go cut wood.

The biggest limit for it and any other saw is how you do the chains. Go forth and chuck chips.


----------

